# NH 1409 discbine



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

I was looking over my 1409 discbine the other and also noticed when I was using it to cut hay a few weeks ago I need to adjust the cutter bar floatation. Never had to do it before since we used a sickle bar mower. To get the correct lbs which 100-120lbs is for smooth fields. Can I do that with a torque wrench or is there another way to do that?


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Tighten the springs until you have the right flotation, test by lifting cutter bar. I like less than spec. Make sure to have mower in field position.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

HayMike said:


> Tighten the springs until you have the right flotation, test by lifting cutter bar. I like less than spec. Make sure to have mower in field position.


Thank for the info but the manual said pretty much the same thing. But the main thing I was wondering is to set the right flotation how do u know how many lbs you have the springs set at? Can I use a torque wrench to get that setting or do I just guess or is there a special tool they use


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a hanging scale. Attach scale between loader bucket and header, lift with loader until header starts to rise, read pounds on scale. Adjust springs as needed. I do this on each end of header. Torque wrench doesn't help and isn't needed.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

FCF said:


> I use a hanging scale. Attach scale between loader bucket and header, lift with loader until header starts to rise, read pounds on scale. Adjust springs as needed. I do this on each end of header. Torque wrench doesn't help and isn't needed.


thanks ill do that. know there was away but wasn't sure what that way was.


----------

